
Wireless network with 42,8Gbit/s with infrared beams [pdf] - NicoJuicy
https://static.tue.nl/fileadmin/content/faculteiten/ee/Onderzoek/Onderzoeksprogramma_s/Electro-Optical_Communications__ECO_/BROWSE/MWP2015_Koonen_et_al_-_paper_29_updated.pdf
======
NicoJuicy
I posted a link to the research, which is in english. A google translated
version of the news article can be found here:

[https://goo.gl/M1jpas](https://goo.gl/M1jpas) and the original dutch article:
[https://tweakers.net/nieuws/122465/tu-e-onderzoekers-
realise...](https://tweakers.net/nieuws/122465/tu-e-onderzoekers-
realiseren-42-komma-8gbit-s-verbinding-met-infraroodstralen.html)

TL;DR; It could replace wifi als an alternative. Because there is no network
congestion and interference. But it will take another 5 years before it can be
put to practise, because of "source/location" detection

Multiple licht beams can be added

It isn't dangerous for your retina ( eye)

